# Parking lights on Charisma - how to change?



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

Have to change a couple of light bulbs to pass my MOT. The blinkers were easy enough but the front parking light is trickier. I have a Charisma with the silver panel around the front lights like this one:










The manual is a bit vague on how to change - it says:

```
Procedure for indicator(1) and parking(4) light:
* Turn light fitting and detach from the detent.
* Replace defective bulb with a bulb of the same type and wattage.
```
Anyone done this? Do I have to remove the silver panel or can the light fitting be popped out from behind?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Access will be from behind the light unit. Either from underneath the vehicle or via what looks to be a large removable panel (the one with the word Concorde on it and the grille) 

Bit worrying that you hadnt checked your lights prior to the MOT test!! Should be checked VERY regularly.

Stepping down from my soapbox as I type :wink:

edit

Glad to see you refer to them as Parking lights and NOT sidelights. It really gets my annoyed chip working when I see muppets driving around with just parking lights displayed. If you need ANY lights then the minimum are dipped headlights.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The blinkers did work - but the bulbs were not orangy enough. I guess the orange paint on them has faded a bit. Can't see it myself though.  

Yes I can get access trough the bonnet. Just read the two lines from manual to perhaps indicate access from the outside.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to MrPlodd - the bulb is now out.

For anyone as unfamiliar with this as I am: I just reached in behind the lamp. On the underside of the lamp the back of the bulb fitting could be twisted so that it came off. And the bulb could then be removed.

So now I just have to find someone selling orange blinker bulbs.


----------

